# Burr Oak



## Coach2018 (Apr 4, 2018)

How is Burr Oak been this season, have a fishing tournament there in a month and was looking to see if anyone has been up fishing there and has had any luck?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

With all this rain it's been constant chocolate milk.


----------



## Coach2018 (Apr 4, 2018)

Flathead76 said:


> With all this rain it's been constant chocolate milk.


Yeah i figured hoping it clears up , so i can get up there and do some practice


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Coach2018 said:


> Yeah i figured hoping it clears up , so i can get up there and do some practice


I have been hoping for a month now. Best clarity so far has been 6-8 inches with all this rain.


----------



## Coach2018 (Apr 4, 2018)

Flathead76 said:


> I have been hoping for a month now. Best clarity so far has been 6-8 inches with all this rain.


that's not good


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Drove over to the dock by Bishopville yesterday and the water was in the parking lot


----------

